# whats a good lock to get?



## daysailer1

Smart question to ask. There is alot of junk on the market. I know, I've got a collection of junk locks.

*Junk* =








It lasted maybe half a season. I tried another brand with similar technology. Same outcome. Either it stopped retracting or the stupid thing wouldn't lock anymore.

I suspect all the retractable locks have similar problems. I wouldn't buy one.



*Junk* =







It didn't last but a few times. Cool idea but easily got crushed on a landing. Kinda flimsy. You could easily just break it off a snowboard rack.



This one is sorta bulky but it hasn't crapped out on me in four seasons. It's cheaper that the others too.

*Excellent lock* =









I found this one at Buckmans.com This picture makes it look extra huge but it is about 3 inches across when coiled up. It *is* heavy and does fill up a pocket. When you don't know what base area you are going to be hanging around for lunch or apres board, it is an option to carry around.


----------



## Guest

I have only used a lock in my board and that was in Camelback with their provided locks.

do they really get stolen that often?


----------



## Guest

what exactly do you lock it to? I'm guessing the most secure part on the bindings?


----------



## daysailer1

It only takes once for you to start using one. I haven't had one stolen but a number of friends have.

I've known boards to be stolen at Loveland, Copper, Eldora, Buttermilk, and Winter Park. Guests and instructors equipment. Even when they've only had their backs turned for less than two minutes. They aren't likely to get stolen up the mountain but down at a base area - it can happen. Not good when you need your snowboard to teach with.

I know of people who have recovered their equipment by watching eBay and Craigslist.


Lock it through the binding. It takes time to pull out a screw driver and take a binding off. Looks rather suspicious too.


----------



## Bones

Got my board jacked this year when I went around the corner to light a cigarette out of the wind. 30 seconds, tops. And yeah, you'd think you'd spot it walking away, but nada.

Any lock is better than no lock, but yeah the retractable ones just don't retract after a while. Still lock though.

I like the ski key things, but there's got to be an empty spot on the rack.


----------



## Minger

My vote goes for a bike lock. Just lock it to a rack when you're off snowboarding so you dont have to carry around something that big.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Minger said:


> My vote goes for a bike lock. Just lock it to a rack when you're off snowboarding so you dont have to carry around something that big.


heeeyyyy thats a damn good idea 

the only reason i dont get a lock is because i dont wanna carry that piece of garbage around all day. i think i may do this next season. have you ever had it clipped by an employee because they thought itd been left there overnight or by accident?


----------



## Grimdog

I use the RC Sports Python Lock. Easy to carry in your jacket and If you have a free insert on your board you can install the lock station which to Python lock will thread through. Follow the link to take a look.

RC Sport - Python Lock


----------



## Guest

daysailer1 said:


> ....
> *Junk* =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have the instructions on how to change the combo on these?
> 
> I have one I got free.. and it was working great up till last time up and I couldn't get it off my board. (well, I did, but it hasn't been the same since)
> 
> One of the numbers was off. If I can get it set back to the way I want it, it might make it next season.


----------



## daysailer1

I had its twin in my basement until two weeks ago. I had the same issue. I found and threw away the instructions a few days ago. Sorry - I'm no help.


----------



## Guest

I've been looking all around and cannot find where to buy an RC python lock. I just got a new board today and am looking for a lock to prevent anybody from stealing it. The python looks the sturdiest, but can't seem to find it on any websites. Since there are a few people who already said they have one, I was wondering if you could tell me where to get one for myself. Thanks


----------



## Grimdog

If you are in Canada you can buy the at Sport Chek.


----------



## Guest

I actually live in Wisconsin, is there any online shops that sell them? Is the RC python lock really all that different than a bike lock, becuase I could just go out and buy one of them instead. Thanks


----------



## Guest

heey i have the RC python to ^^
looks solid so i think that it scares the methheads away


----------



## legallyillegal

01NST5 said:


> anyone have the instructions on how to change the combo on these?
> 
> I have one I got free.. and it was working great up till last time up and I couldn't get it off my board. (well, I did, but it hasn't been the same since)
> 
> One of the numbers was off. If I can get it set back to the way I want it, it might make it next season.


Set the combo to the current code, press the metal knob into the casing (not the lock hole), set your wanted code, pull the knob out.


----------



## Guest

diggidy said:


> I actually live in Wisconsin, is there any online shops that sell them? Is the RC python lock really all that different than a bike lock, becuase I could just go out and buy one of them instead. Thanks


Bump for an answer? I'm interested in one of these also with the lock station. Anyone know where I can get in the US? Otherwise, I'll have to copy it and do it myself.


----------



## crazykid

i have a ski key lock... its the easist to carry around, and i havent been to a resort yet wherei cant use it... works great and would be really hard to get the board outta the rack with it in there... they would need to pick the lock or break it. 

I would hope that if someone saw a thief messing with a lock they would say or do something, i know i would... and have. 

When i bought my board the guy who runs the shop i bought it at set me up with the ski key for free cause he didnt want to see my board get ripped off... pretty cool guy at the shop.


----------

